# Did Brad cheat?



## vic_us

This question is keeping me awake all night!


----------



## Isolde

Who cares if he did!!!!


No sera el primero ni el ultimo en engañar a su esposa.


----------



## Artrella

vic_us said:
			
		

> This question is keeping me awake all night!





This question or Sanlo- Boca???   

He didn't.  I can prove that.  That night he was with me!!


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> This question or Sanlo- Boca???
> 
> He didn't.  I can prove that.  That night he was with me!!



¡Qué guachofila que sos! ¡Escribí acá para evitarte! Estoy de duelo...

En cuanto a lo segundo, ahora sé por qué el Brad estaba medio paliducho cuando le sacaron una foto el día siguiente: ¡Lo hiciste de goma!


----------



## Avalon

i hope not.  he seems so ideal..


----------



## fetchezlavache

is this really a cultural issue ? i assume you're talking about brad pitt ?


----------



## vic_us

Isolde said:
			
		

> Who cares if he did!!!!
> 
> 
> No sera el primero ni el ultimo en engañar a su esposa.



Che, ¡un poco más de confianza en el género masculino!


----------



## vic_us

Isolde said:
			
		

> Who cares if he did!!!!
> 
> 
> No sera el primero ni el ultimo en engañar a su esposa.



I did some research. Only *1% of men* don't cheat in one way or another and only *1% of women* believe that their husbands or boyfriends don't cheat on them in one way or another. So you are right: what's the fuss about Brad's alleged unfaithfullness...


----------



## beatrizg

Could you tell us more about your research, vic?
The process, other results, etc.


----------



## vachecow

vic_us said:
			
		

> I did some research. Only *1% of men* don't cheat in one way or another and only *1% of women* believe that their husbands or boyfriends don't cheat on them in one way or another. So you are right: what's the fuss about Brad's alleged unfaithfullness...


Thats sad.....I hope someone screwed up when doing their study


----------



## vic_us

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Thats sad.....I hope someone screwed up when doing their study



Ladies, I wouldn't worry about the outcome of this research. I was just told that it's as reliable as the intelligence on WMD that prompted the United States of North America to invade Irak. So much for reliability... 

However, who in this forum could solemny say, *I have never cheated on my signifcant other in one way or another*? If you think you've been 100% faithful, I invite you to read Jesus' words on the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5:27-30). 

27 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You must not be guilty of adultery.’ 28 But I tell you that if anyone looks at a woman and wants to sin sexually with her, in his mind he has already done that sin with the woman.
 29 If your right eye causes you to sin, take it out and throw it away. It is better to lose one part of your body than to have your whole body thrown into hell. 30 If your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. It is better to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to go into hell.


----------



## beatrizg

Y cual es la condena a lo que nos veremos abocados los pecadores?


----------



## vachecow

vic_us said:
			
		

> Ladies, I wouldn't worry about the outcome of this research. I was just told that it's as reliable as the intelligence on WMD that prompted the United States of North America to invade Irak. So much for reliability...
> 
> However, who in this forum could solemny say, *I have never cheated on my signifcant other in one way or another*? If you think you've been 100% faithful, I invite you to read Jesus' words on the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5:27-30).[/font]


Good point....and I'm glad that that research isn't reliable


----------



## DDT

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> is this really a cultural issue ? i assume you're talking about brad pitt ?



I did burst into laughters when I realized this thread is about Brad Pitt! 
I really cannot see how such a topic might be considered "cultural" on earth! Yet it made me laugh so much to find it here! 
I only hope this is not the beginning of gossip-like threads...

DDT


----------



## beatrizg

No, DDT. I don't think it's  "the beginning of gossip-like threads".
It is vic's special humour.


----------



## Edwin

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Thats sad.....I hope someone screwed up when doing their study



Then that would make the percentage even lower?  

Oh, I guess screwing up is not the same as screwing around.


----------



## vachecow

Hahaha......I hope you do understand that I meant that the percentage would hopefully be higher in reality


----------



## vic_us

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Y cual es la condena a lo que nos veremos abocados los pecadores?



Ay colombianita, vos y tus preguntas.

First, we must stress that the Sermon on the Mount is the most important Christian theological document ever crafted and published. 

Second, we must remember who were the recipients of this sermon. Although Jesus delivers this theological and ethical masterpiece to his disciples, the ultimate recipients are the pharisees, who separated the letter of the Law from the spirit of the Law. In the Sermon on the Mount Jesus puts them back together thus providing the correct interpretation of the Ten Commandments. Jesus' words are very harsh but you need to understand that he isn't pissed at you or me but at those leaders of organized religion who perverted God's Word transforming it in an instrument of oppression (legalism is the cancer of spirituality). Also keep in mind that Christianity is an Eastern religion (unfortunately Westernized) and its truths were taught drawing upon the right-brain. 

Third, I believe that ultimately God' love and grace will prevail. Even if this isn't true, my hunch is that you will be ok. So don't worry and go to sleep. Ok, colombianita?


----------



## Silvia

I agree with DDT and I don't see a reason to be of this thread. Was it a rhetorical question at the beginning of it? If so, I don't understand its purpose. In the same thread, vic us ends up talking about religion, offering his/her personal interpretation, making it seem as if it's universally accepted. Where's the humor?
Furthermore, I don't think WR needs some cheap research results either. 

This really reminds me of the story of 'little Peter' crying wolf over and over again...


----------



## beatrizg

Well, a few of us enjoy this thread, sylviap. 179 visitors is not bad. And this is not exactly because it deals with Brad Pitt (because it doesn’t), but because it’s witty and we laugh.

There is no need for all of us to have the same sense of humour.  
No hard feelings.
____

vic  empiezo a creer que eres un verdadero especimen de cronopio gaucho -o porte•o.


----------



## Silvia

beatriz, the number of visitors entering a thread is not an indicator of whether they liked it and how much.

As you cannot infer that 7 out of 10 people enjoyed it either, simply because they didn't say that.

Anyway, I'm not here to argue


----------



## Focalist

silviap said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm not here to argue


Oh yes, you are 

Anyway, the important question no-one's answered yet is, cheat or not, did he* pass? (And what was the exam?)

F

* I am assuming, of course, that the "brad" in question is a person and not "a nail with a rectangular cross section and a small asymmetrical head" (Compact Ofxord English Dictionary) -- though, come to think of it, that last part might well be an accurate description of the person too!


----------



## Benjy

Focalist said:
			
		

> * I am assuming, of course, that the "brad" in question is a person and not "a nail with a rectangular cross section and a small asymmetrical head" (Compact Ofxord English Dictionary) -- though, come to think of it, that last part might well be an accurate description of the person too!



lol.. that actually might have made my day.


----------



## vic_us

silviap said:
			
		

> I agree with DDT and I don't see a reason to be of this thread. Was it a rhetorical question at the beginning of it? If so, I don't understand its purpose. In the same thread, vic us ends up talking about religion, offering his/her personal interpretation, making it seem as if it's universally accepted. Where's the humor?
> Furthermore, I don't think WR needs some cheap research results either.
> 
> This really reminds me of the story of 'little Peter' crying wolf over and over again...



Yes, you are partially right. In order to become the quintessential cultural thread that could receive the highest accolade from those distinguished and intellectually sophisticated forists who have shared their insightful opinion on the topic (see above) and in order to accrue enough merit to occupy a place in this sacrosanct cultural forum that has consistenly made sizable and everlasting contributions to mankind, this thread needs to address a second question: *How's Jen coping? *


----------



## vic_us

beatrizg said:
			
		

> vic  empiezo a creer que eres un verdadero especimen de cronopio gaucho -o porte•o.



Che, ¿y eso es bueno o malo?


----------



## araceli

Creo que es bueno (Cortázar dixit).


----------



## beatrizg

Es bueno, vic. Como puedes ponerlo en duda?
No te puedo explicar ahora, entre nieblas y mistelas.
No se si te pueda explicar ma•ana.


----------



## vic_us

araceli said:
			
		

> Creo que es bueno (Cortázar dixit).



¡Mis secretos han sido revelados! You don't need a pic to find out who Vic is. Just read the following. (Me alegro inconmensurablemente que esto no esté escrito en francés o en italiano)

*Educación              de príncipe

*​ Los cronopios no tienen casi nunca hijos, pero si los tienen, pierden la cabeza y ocurren cosas extraordinarias. Por ejemplo, un cronopio tiene un hijo, y en seguida lo invade la maravilla y está seguro de que su hijo es el pararrayos de la hermosura y que por sus venas corre la química completa con aquí y allá istas llenas de bellas artes y poesía y urbanismo. Entonces este cronopio no puede ver a su hijo sin inclinarse profundamente ante él y decirle palabras de respetuoso homenaje.  
El hijo, como es natural, lo odia minuciosamente. Cuando entra en la edad escolar, su padre lo inscribe en primero inferior y el niño está contento entre otros pequeños cronopios, famas y esperanzas. Pero se va desmejorando a medida que se acerca el mediodía, porque sabe que a la salida lo estará esperando su padre, quién al verlo levantará las manos y dirá diversas cosas, a saber: ​ 
-Buenas salenas cronopio cronopio, el más bueno y más crecido y más arrebolado, el más prolijo y más respetuoso y más aplicado de los hijos! ​ 
Con lo cual los famas y las esperanzas junior se retuercen de la risa en el cordón de la vereda, y el pequeño cronopio odia empecinadamente a su padre y acabará por hacerle una mala jugada entre la primera comunión y el servicio militar. Pero los cronopios no sufren demasiado con eso, porque también ellos odiaban a sus padres, y hasta parecería que ese odio es otro nombre de la libertad o del vasto mundo. ​ *
                                                                           Julio Cortázar *


----------



## vic_us

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Es bueno, vic. Como puedes ponerlo en duda?
> No te puedo explicar ahora, entre nieblas y mistelas.
> No se si te pueda explicar ma•ana.



No lo pongo en duda. Soy un cronopio, soy cronopio. Beatriz, insightfulness is your middle name! Lo que no entiendo es tu silencio ante los finales alternativos. ¿Sabés qué? A veces pienso que Julio murió en vano. Pero no me dés bola. Ese es mi raye (bueno uno de los muchos). 


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8708&highlight=Cortazar


----------



## Focalist

vic_us said:
			
		

> ... those distinguished and intellectually sophisticated forists who have shared their insightful opinion ...


Vic! (Or may I call you Ben Trovato?) I've been looking for a suitable English version of "forero" (or in my, _insumiso_, version: "foreño") for *ages*. Forist: *that's* the word. 

Baggsy I be "Forist Gump"! 

F


----------



## vachecow

We're forming a new word here.....maybe soon it will end up in Webster's dictionary
for'ist n; a person who spends WAY to much time in an online forum


----------



## beatrizg

A ese cronopio me referia.

Cual es la pregunta o disyuntiva, vic?
Y que es raye (ni siquiera Maria Moliner pudo explicarmelo) 

Gracias por traer al thread textos de Julio! Parte de sus libros se me han quedado en los baules de vidas pasadas. Los voy recuperando poco a poco. Es mi mas entra•able escritor. 

Como explicarle ahora a los foristas por que fuimos a parar a Cortazar, siendo que comenzamos por Brad y el pecado…


----------



## vic_us

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Como explicarle ahora a los foristas por que fuimos a parar a Cortazar, siendo que comenzamos por Brad y el pecado…



Good point! So let's go back to our original topic. I saw the cover of _US_ _Weekly_, my second favorite magazine next to _Slate Magazine. _There are pictures of Jen and Angelina. This Angelina is a piece of work! Just look at her eyes, her lips, ... (do you need to look any further?) I sympathize with Brad. You can't blame the poor chap!


----------



## beatrizg

Vas por mal camino, querido argentino. Vas a perder lectores. Terminar en Cortázar, parece bien… Queremos tanto a Julio. En cambio, caer en el análisis de los encantos de Angelina, va a ser motivo para que te ganes algunos enemigos foristas. 
Yo hablaba de dar explicaciones, no de regresar al tema original para justificar en resbalón de Brad.
En fin… este puede ser el momento de redefinir tu camino.


----------



## cuchuflete

Saludos a todos los Gump, foristas y hasta a los foreros.  He estado fuera por un tiempo y durante tal período parece que mi ignorancia se ha aumentado bastante.  No tengo ni la más mínima idea de quién es este famoso Brad [junto con F- he pensado en el clavo al ver la palabra] pero os agradezco un hilo muy divertido.
Me habían dicho que como moderador de este foro tengo la responsabilidad de vigilar contra abusos, extremismo, ataques personales, mal gusto y tal.

Ya voy a pedir poderes suplementales para poder otorgar premios a buena gente como Vic, Beatriz y Focalist por la buena diversion que habéis ofrecido al foro.
¿Qué os parece un ejemplar bien encuadernado con piel de rana de Rayuela?

Abrazotes,
Cuchufléte

PD-¿If Brad cheated with his eyes, he must cast out an eye, but if he cheated with another part of the anatomy, is that also a candidate for expulsion?  These metaphysical questions can be so vexatious.


----------



## vic_us

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Vas por mal camino, querido argentino. Vas a perder lectores. Terminar en Cortázar, parece bien… Queremos tanto a Julio. En cambio, caer en el análisis de los encantos de Angelina, va a ser motivo para que te ganes algunos enemigos foristas.
> Yo hablaba de dar explicaciones, no de regresar al tema original para justificar en resbalón de Brad.
> En fin… este puede ser el momento de redefinir tu camino.



Mi queridísima colombianita: mi intención era justamente poner una lápida al thread. 

Sí, sé que voy por el mal camino pero últimamente no encuentro uno, ni malo ni bueno. Por ende, no tengo nada por redefinir.

Mi preocupación no pasa por ganarme enemigos sino por perder los que tengo y no hacer nuevos amigos para que luego no se pasen de bando. 

El triángulo de Brad, Jen y Angelina muestra que las relaciones de a dos son altamente inestables. Creo que están destinadas al fracaso pero los seres humanos obstinadamente intentamos que sean exitosas. 

Después la seguimos... 

Ah, portate bien, ok?


----------



## vic_us

Colombianita, recién me di cuenta que no te contesté un par de cosas. 



			
				beatrizg said:
			
		

> Cual es la pregunta o disyuntiva, vic?
> 
> Y que es raye (ni siquiera Maria Moliner pudo explicarmelo)



En cuanto a lo primero, creo que te estaba pidiendo tu opinión acerca del posludio que le escribí (sí, ya sé, tamaña osadía la mía) a _La isla al mediodía_ de nuestro entrañable y nunca olvidado Julio. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8708&highlight=cortazar

En cuanto a lo segundo, _raye _significa locura. Ejemplo: "Uno tiene que estar completamente _rayado _para escribirle un posludio a un relato de Cortázar". Otro ejemplo: "Esta mina tiene un flor de _raye_".


----------



## vic_us

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> PD-¿If Brad cheated with his eyes, he must cast out an eye, but if he cheated with another part of the anatomy, is that also a candidate for expulsion? These metaphysical questions can be so vexatious.



I totally agree. By the way, did you realize that guys have more to lose than women if this type of punishment were to be carried out?


----------



## beatrizg

Está bien. Si el autor así lo quiere, este thread pasará a mejor vida.
Fue divertido. Y es bueno saber que otros, como Cuchuflete, también se rieron con tus desvaríos.  
El posludio lo leere con calma. 
Cuántas formas hay de decir loco en Argentina?


----------



## araceli

Hola gente,
Orate, alienado, loco, demente, son los oficialmente correctos.
Ahora van los coloquiales
Le falta un tornillo
Esta de la nuca
Maluco
Pirado
Le falta un jugador
Esta forfait
Rayado
Esta tocame un vals
Esta chapita
De la cabeza
y no me acuerdo mas...
Perdon por los acentos...


----------



## beatrizg

En Balada para un loco dicen: Quereme asi piantao... es otra forma de locura lunfarda?

Esta forfait?  Esta tocame un vals????? 
______

(Yo tampoco puedo poner acentos en el imac de la casa, Araceli. Es decir, los pongo pero en su lugar aparce cualquier cosa menos una letra. Mi problema es que el sistema esta en griego.... Asi que yo tambien lo siento.)


----------



## araceli

Si, piantao, chiflado.

Voy a averiguar el origen de los otros dos.
Chau


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Cuántas formas hay de decir loco en Argentina?



Con permiso de Araceli....¿Cuántos Argentinos hay?

 

Cuchu



En serio, debemos abrir un hilo nuevo solamente para hacer el listado de nombres de locos en inglés igual que en castellano y en lunfardo.
C


----------

